

Django Girls: workshops about programming in Python and Django for women - goblin89
http://djangogirls.org

======
bndr
I don't really understand the need to create a women only workshop. Why is
there such a need for this?

~~~
goblin89
Me neither. Every time I see Django Girls mentioned in my Twitter timeline
(often retweeted by a Django core developer), I fight the urge to ask aloud:
are girls not allowed on “regular” conferences and workshops? Or, perhaps, we
guys are being so mean that girls choose not to attend?

The first question is rhetorical, but the second isn't. Perhaps such workshop
is indeed warranted and it's my worldview that's missing something. However, I
don't want to seem like a hater and actually ask those questions on Twitter,
so I decided to post this to HN (I guess though the post wouldn't take off
this time).

